# The Peruvian Stigmas



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Two new foam cast skulls. Full back story here:

Cranium Specimen Number 1
Cat. 103.01.x hghbry

Specimen displays large deposits of calcium nodes, predominantly in the frontal lobe area. Also present is a large structural piercing located above the right occular socket. Piercing appears to be inflicted from a sharp object, approximately one half-inch in diameter. Fabric material has been wrapped around the circumference of the cranium and has been bound vertically with a jute rope. A secondary rope has been wrapped diagonally across the right occular area.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Cranium Specimen Number 2
Cat. 104.02.x hghbry

Specimen displays large deposits of calcium nodes, predominantly in the frontal and rear cranial areas. Also present is a large area of smoothing across the top of the cranium. Fabric material has been wrapped around the occular sockets and has been bound with a jute rope.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Eeew, eew, EEEEEEEEEWWWWW!!! These are awesome!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

booberry crunch said:


> Eeew, eew, EEEEEEEEEWWWWW!!! These are awesome!!


^What Booberry Crunch said!  Kidding aside they look really cool!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job, love Specimen #2. Well done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally gross, Niiiice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look fabulous, highbury!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

I love how the finish looks glossy, and thus wet - it really adds to the gross factor!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

ok I had to quickly change the page now because I was eating lunch and saw this yellow stuff that looked like pus and I wanted to hurl...will comment later, but I think you know what a great job you did if I had to look away!~!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you, everyone. Matrixmom, I take that as the highest form of compliment! I hope you were able to get back to your lunch!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Yow those are nasty. In the best possible way of course! :jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Quite gruesome, but very cool!


----------

